# Tivo adds Yahoo Screen?



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

This morning, my daughter was getting ready to launch Amazon Prime and pick something to watch and commented that there's a "new Amazon". I went over to look and noticed Yahoo! Screen was now available as a streaming video provider on my Roamio box. I didn't have a chance to launch it, but thought I'd mention it for others who might be interested.

This came out of the blue; I don't recall hearing any rumors on this. Who knows what else is in the pipeline.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

tatergator1 said:


> This morning, my daughter was getting ready to launch Amazon Prime and pick something to watch and commented that there's a "new Amazon". I went over to look and noticed Yahoo! Screen was now available as a streaming video provider on my Roamio box. I didn't have a chance to launch it, but thought I'd mention it for others who might be interested.
> 
> This came out of the blue; I don't recall hearing any rumors on this. Who knows what else is in the pipeline.


Well look at that, have it here as well. Outstanding. Community Season 6 here I come. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does this mean we have Vevo on our TiVo's now because Vevo is available on screen.yahoo.com?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It took another connect but it's there. Not bad. 1080/p24 DD2ch for some content also.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

This is awesome for Community.....now just waiting for it to work with the ever-slow-to-update OnePass.

-Kevin


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ooops! With no announcement or recognition from Tivo, how is this anything but an accidental release? I would not be surprised if it disappeared for a time. No reports yet from a premiere owner...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Ooops! With no announcement or recognition from Tivo, how is this anything but an accidental release? I would not be surprised if it disappeared for a time. No reports yet from a premiere owner...


Not sure Yahoo Screen is big enough for an announcement. Would imagine most people would go....huh? What's Yahoo Screen?!? 

Now if HBO Go showed up......

-Kevin


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Ooops! With no announcement or recognition from Tivo, how is this anything but an accidental release? I would not be surprised if it disappeared for a time. No reports yet from a premiere owner...


I do not see Yahoo! Screen on either my Premiere Elite or the Mini it hosts. I forced a new network connection, but no sign of Yahoo! Screen. I assume it is showing up as a separate check-box item under My Video Providers for those who have it?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> I do not see Yahoo! Screen on either my Premiere Elite or the Mini it hosts. I forced a new network connection, but no sign of Yahoo! Screen. I assume it is showing up as a separate check-box item under My Video Providers for those who have it?


Yes.

However, for both my boxes, it was checked by default so I saw it from Tivo Central.

-Kevin


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

kbmb said:


> Yes.
> 
> However, for both my boxes, it was checked by default so I saw it from Tivo Central.
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks for that confirmation, Kevin. I think it's routine for new additions to the providers list to be checked by default, but it's not on my Premiere's list so I presume this is exculsively a Roamio option for the time being. Still, I'll keep an eye out for it since it's something we might like to use in future.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It was checked on one of our Pros but I had to un-check it, and then recheck it, to get it to show in Tivo Central.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

As alluded to earlier, Community is not included in OnePass yet. The contents of the app include Community, SNL, BuzzFeed, ABCNews, and others. Vevo was not included, to answer another earlier question.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I see Yahoo on my Roamio, but it does not appear on the Minis yet...


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Surprise! Yes, the new Yahoo! Screen app is being rolled out to boxes over the next few days. We expect a OnePass for Community to start showing Season 6 episodes by the end of the week. 

Enjoy!
--Margret


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Surprise! Yes, the new Yahoo! Screen app is being rolled out to boxes over the next few days. We expect a OnePass for Community to start showing Season 6 episodes by the end of the week.
> 
> Enjoy!
> --Margret


Awesome! Thank you Margret.

-Kevin


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Surprise! Yes, the new Yahoo! Screen app is being rolled out to boxes over the next few days. We expect a OnePass for Community to start showing Season 6 episodes by the end of the week.


Thanks

If I still have my OnePass from when it aired on NBC, will Yahoo episodes show up in that folder if I change the OnePass to Recordings & Streaming?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Thanks
> 
> If I still have my OnePass from when it aired on NBC, will Yahoo episodes show up in that folder if I change the OnePass to Recordings & Streaming?


I'm thinking it will because the options for OnePass are smart enough to know about the seasons, including Season 6.

-Kevin


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So cool, I stand corrected. Is this for Roamios and Premieres?


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Not sure Yahoo Screen is big enough for an announcement. Would imagine most people would go....huh? What's Yahoo Screen?!?
> -Kevin


You're Right!! what's that for?? How it's compare to other providers?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great news. I was going to try and figure out how to get Community onto my TV, and now it looks like I won't have to do anything special. Thanks, TiVo!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Does anyone have this on a Mini yet?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gweempose said:


> Does anyone have this on a Mini yet?


Not on mine. Just did a power cycle to check.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just forced a connection on mine and still didn't get it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Community is such genius. Frisbee! I love the shot at NBC with The Butcher and The Baker clip. That's the series I really want to see.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cool! I was trying to figure out how I was going to watch Community S6, now I can. :up:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sideloading the android app on FireTV stick also works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> Sideloading the android app on FireTV stick also works.


That is actually what I was going to do, but now that TiVo has the app there is no need.

Come on TiVo, all we need now is HBOGo and I'll never have to use another device again.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Cool and unexpected. Sadly, none of my three TiVos have it yet. Anyone want to post or email a photo of the Yahoo Screen logo/icon in the list of video apps?  Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Surprise! Yes, the new Yahoo! Screen app is being rolled out to boxes over the next few days. We expect a OnePass for Community to start showing Season 6 episodes by the end of the week.
> 
> Enjoy!
> --Margret


Kinda funny timing, hearing all the buzz about Community streaming being released now, and having never missed an episode, I thought I'd try to see how I could watch it. So this morning I bring up Now Playing on one of my Roamios, zoom to the bottom, and there's Yahoo Screen. "Hmm, I don't recall that, but I never really cared, so maybe I never noticed it before". Add a Community OP, streaming Season Six, and... nothing populates.

Oh well, try watching manually, and there's Community!:up: [Aside: And it's captioned!!:up::up:]

Loved the first episode. All the usual meta-humor of a typical Comm episode.

And now, reading your post, I see the app is new, and it takes a few days for the OP to fill in.

My only complaint (and this is me) is that non-traditional media viewing doesn't fit as well into my time-honed method of watching TV via TiVo. But I can adapt


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Cool and unexpected. Sadly, none of my three TiVos have it yet. Anyone want to post or email a photo of the Yahoo Screen logo/icon in the list of video apps?  Thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


Sorry, pic quality ain't great...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Sorry, pic quality ain't great...


Perfect for s shoe string blogger covering a maybe minor bit of news.  Thanks, it's posted!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Perfect for s shoe string blogger covering a maybe minor bit of news.  Thanks, it's posted!


Hey, I'm famous!

Now let's discuss those residuals...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Does that just show up automatically, or do you have to do something to enable it?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yahoo Screen is also really good for free LIVE concerts from both large-scale and eclectic concert tours via Live Nation. With tours starting to ramp up towards the height of concert season (summer) this should come in useful.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

busyba said:


> Does that just show up automatically, or do you have to do something to enable it?


I didn't do anything, it was just there. I think you can control it in Video Providers, but when it first becomes available, it's on (ie, added) by default.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

I saw Community as a suggested show and blew it off thinking it would be older shows from Comcast OD.

I guess Tivo just made my TVs smart features totally obsolete. Thanks!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Sideloading the android app on FireTV stick also works.


 The much maligned Apple TV had had this app for months and the video looks pretty good for Community. Haven't seen this pop up on my Premiere yet so will compare when it does. Yahoo screen is also on Roku but the video looks better with the Apple. I would expect the Tivo to be more comparable to the Apple on the basis on some of the other apps I've compared in the past.
Anyway, go poke around in the app and see what you find, beats watching on a tablet or PC.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I played with Yahoo Shine for about 5 minutes yesterday - seems pretty cool. I am still trying to figure out what it is trying to be. I saw several SNL vignettes some music videos. I am sure they have more, it just seemed a little jumbled to me.

What is "Community"?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I played with Yahoo Shine for about 5 minutes yesterday - seems pretty cool. I am still trying to figure out what it is trying to be. I saw several SNL vignettes some music videos. I am sure they have more, it just seemed a little jumbled to me.
> 
> What is "Community"?


Community was a comedy on NBC that lasted 5 seasons. After it was cancelled it was picked up for a Season 6 by Yahoo Screen.

It has a good cult following and has had it's ups and downs.

I'm glad someone picked it up.......but honestly I only know about Yahoo Screen BECAUSE of Community.

-Kevin


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I played with Yahoo Shine for about 5 minutes yesterday - seems pretty cool. I am still trying to figure out what it is trying to be. I saw several SNL vignettes some music videos. I am sure they have more, it just seemed a little jumbled to me.


The interface is horrible. I can't believe people get payed to come up with stuff like this.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

well, EnterWebz.tv got Yahoo! Screen support for the TiVo about a week ago... then Margret stole my thunder.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gweempose said:


> The interface is horrible. I can't believe people get payed to come up with stuff like this.


Aparently people are using it... I have never even heard of it.

We will see how the onepass integration works - I might be interested in an ala carte SNL onepass that gives me the most recent vignettes from the last SNL show. That could be cool.

But this looks and works like a lot of all those video aggregation services with content discovery tools and no real content mission or theme.

That might be harsh, I have only used it for 5 minutes, so I will try to keep an open mind.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

tenthplanet said:


> Yahoo screen is also on Roku but the video looks better with the Apple. I would expect the Tivo to be more comparable to the Apple on the basis on some of the other apps I've compared in the past.


I watched a few minutes of community on my roamio today and the video quality was not as good as the apple tv (I switched back and forth). I was actually very happy with the video quality when I originally watched the episodes on apple tv on tuesday.
I am curious to see if your results are consistent (I would prefer to watch on the roamio all things being equal).

Edit: Nevermind, the Yahoo App on my Roamio defaulted to SD. I hit the SD button and it switched to HD and now it looks on par with the apple tv.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

gweempose said:


> The interface is horrible. I can't believe people get payed to come up with stuff like this.


Yeah, I commented in another thread (how many do we have now on the same subjects?) how god-awful the UI is. It's as close to unbearable as I've seen.

For example... hit the 8-second rewind button and that means to Yahoo "I want to go back to the menu".:down::down:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm still not seeing Yahoo Screen on my Roamio despite a few forced connections. Strange that an app update is using such a slow rollout.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I'm still not seeing Yahoo Screen on my Roamio despite a few forced connections. Strange that an app update is using such a slow rollout.


I got it after a forced connection and a reboot on both basics.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I played around with this last night and I'm not sure how you're supposed to search for shows on Yahoo Screen. Do you have to wait for OnePass searches to support it?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I got it and checked it out. I sure wish they would spend their time undoing the damage they did to the functionality that was done in implementing OnePass instead of wasting it on this.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> I went over to look and noticed Yahoo! Screen was now available as a streaming video provider on my Roamio box. .


Saw it too; unchecked the box. 
Now I don't see it... just the way I like it KIST.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely love that I can watch Community on my Roamio, but I have no idea what Yahoo Screen is trying to be otherwise.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't think Yahoo knows what they are trying to be, either.

Can't they just go out of business already?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

A J Ricaud said:


> I got it after a forced connection and a reboot on both basics.


Still don't have it on my Roamio Pro. I tried forcing a few connections and rebooting, but it's still not there. I checked the Video Providers and it's not there either.

It usually takes a long time for these things to show up.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> Surprise! Yes, the new Yahoo! Screen app is being rolled out to boxes over the next few days. We expect a OnePass for Community to start showing Season 6 episodes by the end of the week.
> 
> Enjoy!
> --Margret


Is the Yahoo Screen app going to come to premiere boxes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> Is the Yahoo Screen app going to come to premiere boxes?


I've already got it on my Premiere.


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

I see the app on my minis now as well and the one pass seems to be working for the new episodes of Community too. Nice work Tivo!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Is anyone else still not seeing Yahoo Screen on any of their boxes? 

Margret said it would roll out "over the next few days", but that was 3 days ago.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

morac said:


> Is anyone else still not seeing Yahoo Screen on any of their boxes?
> 
> Margret said it would roll out "over the next few days", but that was 3 days ago.


I'm not seeing it yet on my Premiere. I was actually wondering if it was Roamio exclusive or Roamia 1st until I saw DevDog say that he had it on his Premeire. I'm going to give it a few more days, but she did say OnePasses would be populated by the end of the week.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Can't imagine I'll use this other than to watch Community. Though the first two episodes of the new season reminded me of the dreadful Season 4. Hope Harmon ups his game for the rest of the season.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> Is anyone else still not seeing Yahoo Screen on any of their boxes?
> 
> Margret said it would roll out "over the next few days", but that was 3 days ago.


I'm still not seeing it on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> Is anyone else still not seeing Yahoo Screen on any of their boxes?
> 
> Margret said it would roll out "over the next few days", but that was 3 days ago.


Still not on my tivo premieres


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got Yahoo Screen on my Mini last night, but it's still not on the Premiere that serves as host (I don't have a Roamio), even after forcing a service connection. Curious? 

FWIW, my Mini also has VUDU whereas my host Premiere obviously does not even though the Mini's video providers should mirror those of the hosting DVR and I don't need or want VUDU (can't remove it because the Mini's video provider list is only accessible via the host).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if you want Yahoo Screen and it has shown up i would email Tivo customer support via the support site the TSN or tsn's if you have more than one device and let them know that Yahoo Screen is not showing on your device.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> if you want Yahoo Screen and it has shown up i would email Tivo customer support via the support site the TSN or tsn's if you have more than one device and let them know that Yahoo Screen is not showing on your device.


I was just talking to TiVo Support on Saturday about having my other TiVo replaced under warranty, and when I asked about Yahoo Screen the CSR said she never heard of it.
She suggested that maybe it will be released in the Spring Update. Apparently nobody notified Customer Support about this so they might not be much of a help with this.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> I was just talking to TiVo Support on Saturday about having my other TiVo replaced under warranty, and when I asked about Yahoo Screen the CSR said she never heard of it.
> She suggested that maybe it will be released in the Spring Update. Apparently nobody notified Customer Support about this so they might not be much of a help with this.


TiVo Support told me to reboot my box. I am not sure they even know what Yahoo Screen is either.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jed1 said:


> I was just talking to TiVo Support on Saturday about having my other TiVo replaced under warranty, and when I asked about Yahoo Screen the CSR said she never heard of it. She suggested that maybe it will be released in the Spring Update. Apparently nobody notified Customer Support about this so they might not be much of a help with this.





rainwater said:


> TiVo Support told me to reboot my box. I am not sure they even know what Yahoo Screen is either.


The CSR told me that they don't sell Yahoo Screen in the TiVo store and that they think it's that paint you roll on the wall for your projector and I should go buy it at Amazon!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

i did not even ask a general question just mentioned yahoo screen and included the TSN's

Hello Andrew,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I have escalated the case to have Yahoo Screen added to your TiVo's. Please allow 3-5 business days to complete.

The reference number for this inquiry is 150319-007535. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Chris


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

None of this makes sense. For the owners in the beginning of this thread, the app appeared automatically. They did not have to submit TSN's, connect to the service, or reboot.
How does this work automatically for some owners but others have to jump through some type of hoop to get it.

I am wondering if those who received this app actually watched this show "Community" while it was on TV and possibly had a SP for it. And since TiVo collects viewing data, they used that information to release the app to those owners first.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> None of this makes sense. For the owners in the beginning of this thread, the app appeared automatically. They did not have to submit TSN's, connect to the service, or reboot.
> How does this work automatically for some owners but others have to jump through some type of hoop to get it.
> 
> I am wondering if those who received this app actually watched this show "Community" while it was on TV and possibly had a SP for it. And since TiVo collects viewing data, they used that information to release the app to those owners first.


they even have taken http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3038 down gives error must not be ready


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> they even have taken http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3038 down gives error must not be ready


That page loads fine for me. Although I still don't have access to the app itself.


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

I wonder if the priority signup list for the last OS update was used for this as well. I know I got these apps on mine pretty early and I signed up for the priority update list.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> None of this makes sense. For the owners in the beginning of this thread, the app appeared automatically. They did not have to submit TSN's, connect to the service, or reboot.
> How does this work automatically for some owners but others have to jump through some type of hoop to get it.
> 
> I am wondering if those who received this app actually watched this show "Community" while it was on TV and possibly had a SP for it. And since TiVo collects viewing data, they used that information to release the app to those owners first.


I was a regular watcher of Community, but I've purchased a Premiere since the last season of Community aired on NBC, so I didn't have a Season Pass currently in my SP Manager.



BBHughes said:


> I wonder if the priority signup list for the last OS update was used for this as well. I know I got these apps on mine pretty early and I signed up for the priority update list.


I've not signed up for any priority update list, yet I received the update a day or two after TiVoMargaret made the announcement in this thread. I did force a connection, so maybe that helped.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

BBHughes said:


> I wonder if the priority signup list for the last OS update was used for this as well. I know I got these apps on mine pretty early and I signed up for the priority update list.


I do not sign up for Priority lists, ever. And haven't forced a reboot in ages. And I got it before it was announced.

I think it's just a random drawing.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

A folder for "Community" is now in My Shows with the first two episodes. Can't play them because I don't have Yahoo yet.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I do not sign up for Priority lists, ever. And haven't forced a reboot in ages. And I got it before it was announced.
> 
> I think it's just a random drawing.


To add to the randomness, my Roamio had it when I looked in response to the original post, and my Premiere still does't have it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

weaver said:


> To add to the randomness, my Roamio had it when I looked in response to the original post, and my Premiere still does't have it.


Same here. My two Roamios (Pro & std) have it, not my Elite.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> i did not even ask a general question just mentioned yahoo screen and included the TSN's
> 
> Hello Andrew,
> 
> ...


I submitted a similar support request email to TiVo this morning. I flagged my request as a "Video On Demand" troubleshooting issue. There's been no sign of Yahoo! Screen on my new Roamio since activating it last Thursday. I appear to have the latest software release and I've forced a few updates and reboots over the last couple of days - no dice.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I noticed both of my on screen clocks were missing the other day, did some looking and found yahoo screen, on both premieres.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TheBar1 said:


> I submitted a similar support request email to TiVo this morning. I flagged my request as a "Video On Demand" troubleshooting issue. There's been no sign of Yahoo! Screen on my new Roamio since activating it last Thursday. I appear to have the latest software release and I've forced a few updates and reboots over the last couple of days - no dice.


I submitted an email support request on Sunday. I have yet to receive a response, but I did receive a survey asking me to rate my customer support experience. I don't think it's too hard to guess how I rated it.

I haven't checked yet today. Maybe it will be there on it's own, but I doubt it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> I submitted an email support request on Sunday. I have yet to receive a response, but I did receive a survey asking me to rate my customer support experience. I don't think it's too hard to guess how I rated it.
> 
> I haven't checked yet today. Maybe it will be there on it's own, but I doubt it.


I have Yahoo Screen since this afternoon I guess submitting the TSN helped speed it up.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I tweeted Margret yesterday and she told me to email her my TSNs if Yahoo Screen didn't show up today. Since it did not and TiVo support never responded, I emailed her. 

I'm not sure why it's not showing up on any of my boxes (Roamio or Premiere), but hopefully that helps.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> I have Yahoo Screen since this afternoon I guess submitting the TSN helped speed it up.


Did you have to reboot?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> Did you have to reboot?


no reboot needed, but I do see why people are complaining also they should have included a search. I didn't see it if it already has search.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Margret came through. I didn't even need to force a connection. It just showed up.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

A week later and still no Yahoo Screen for me.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Mine showed up at some point this week. I've been away from home since Monday, and I see that it's there now complete with the Community folder.

No reboot, forced connection, or contacting Tivo involved.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

I finally got Yahoo! Screen on my Roamio Plus yesterday. Looks like the support request I submitted through the TiVo.com site did the trick.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just checked and still no Yahoo Screen on my two Premieres. I see that the 20.4.7 Priority Update is open. I guess we will get the Yahoo Screen app with the update.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Just checked and still no Yahoo Screen on my two Premieres. I see that the 20.4.7 Priority Update is open. I guess we will get the Yahoo Screen app with the update.


Email tivo the TSN that's what support on Twitter says.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

i have yahoo screen....and i've used it...but currently i cannot get past the "YAHOO Screen!" opening title screen....it just sits there....


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Got Yahoo screen on my Premiere yesterday,clicked on the icon and it went right in to programming. Gave it the Community test, streamed well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> Got Yahoo screen on my Premiere yesterday,clicked on the icon and it went right in to programming. Gave it the Community test, streamed well.


I just watched the 4th Community episode (really funny, BTW). No problems, streams in HD, captions work well, yada yada. Other than the clunky interface, I have -zero- complaints. And since there are no commercials, I really haven't needed trick-play. So far loving Yahoo Screen.

How does Yahoo make any money from this?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I opened a support ticket as I never got this app but I have not heard from them after 3 days. When I try to access My Support and click on the ticket it says it does not exist.
TiVo Support is supposed to answer with in 24 hours. Oh well.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I notice we don't seem to be getting season 6 data any more. I saw episodes 1 and 2 appear but nothing since then, and season 6 isn't even selectable on One Pass. And Yahoo Select doesn't appear as an available choice for Community streaming. Oh well.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jed1 said:


> Well I opened a support ticket as I never got this app but I have not heard from them after 3 days. When I try to access My Support and click on the ticket it says it does not exist.
> TiVo Support is supposed to answer with in 24 hours. Oh well.


I had gotten Yahoo! Screen on my Mini two weeks ago but not on my Premiere Elite.

Yesterday I sent an email to Margret with my Premiere's TSN, and by yesterday afternoon I had Yahoo! Screen on my Premiere (after forcing a network connection).

Drop her a line at [email protected].


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I just watched the 4th Community episode (really funny, BTW).


That's odd; I can only watch the first three episodes of season 6.



ej42137 said:


> I notice we don't seem to be getting season 6 data any more. I saw episodes 1 and 2 appear but nothing since then, and season 6 isn't even selectable on One Pass. And Yahoo Select doesn't appear as an available choice for Community streaming. Oh well.


I'm showing six episodes of season six, of which I can watch the first three.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> That's odd; I can only watch the first three episodes of season 6.
> 
> I'm showing six episodes of season six, of which I can watch the first three.


Are you trying to watch by looking at what episodes are available in the Community folder under My Shows, or are you going into the Yahoo Screen app? The reason I ask is because when I look in my Community folder, it shows that episode 4 isn't available yet (even though it was released on 3/31). But if I go directly into the Yahoo Screen app, then it works just fine, and that's how I watched episode 4 earlier this week.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

chiguy50 said:


> I had gotten Yahoo! Screen on my Mini two weeks ago but not on my Premiere Elite.
> 
> Yesterday I sent an email to Margret with my Premiere's TSN, and by yesterday afternoon I had Yahoo! Screen on my Premiere (after forcing a network connection).
> 
> Drop her a line at [email protected].


I hate to keep bothering her all the time but it looks like I have no choice again. This is a horrible way to run a company. Imagine all those TiVo owners who do not belong to TCF as they have no way of knowing what they are supposed to have on their units.
I will contact her on Monday to at least get Yahoo Screen. I will have to see what happened to my Priority Update request. I signed up the first day and have not received the update.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jed1 said:


> I hate to keep bothering her all the time but it looks like I have no choice again.


I wouldn't give it a second thought if I were you. She is a willing and conscientious resource, and most (all?) of the leg-work is undoubtedly done by underlings.



Jed1 said:


> This is a horrible way to run a company. Imagine all those TiVo owners who do not belong to TCF as they have no way of knowing what they are supposed to have on their units.


But that's what TCF is here for, and anyone who really wants to be up to speed on their TiVo should be monitoring these threads. If they don't, then they pay the price for remaining out of the loop.



Jed1 said:


> I will contact her on Monday to at least get Yahoo Screen. I will have to see what happened to my Priority Update request. I signed up the first day and have not received the update.


Don't wait; dash off that email now and it will be on her desk first thing Monday morning.

Better to light a candle than to curse the darkness!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you trying to watch by looking at what episodes are available in the Community folder under My Shows, or are you going into the Yahoo Screen app? The reason I ask is because when I look in my Community folder, it shows that episode 4 isn't available yet (even though it was released on 3/31). But if I go directly into the Yahoo Screen app, then it works just fine, and that's how I watched episode 4 earlier this week.


Thank you, you are correct. We actually discovered this on our own last night and were able to watch episode 4.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

chiguy50 said:


> Don't wait; dash off that email now and it will be on her desk first thing Monday morning.
> 
> Better to light a candle than to curse the darkness!


Email sent. Hopefully this gets resolved. I tried to access my case number on My Support and it still tells me the case number can not be found.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Episode #5 is now available on Yahoo Screen yet the OnePass for Community still shows the last available episode as #3. It's now a full 2 weeks behind with no update anywhere in sight.

Seriously Tivo?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I finally got Yahoo Screen this morning. It came with the 20.4.7 update. Not much to watch on it other than Community and some other show. I will try it out later to see how it works.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

raqball said:


> Episode #5 is now available on Yahoo Screen yet the OnePass for Community still shows the last available episode as #3. It's now a full 2 weeks behind with no update anywhere in sight.
> 
> Seriously Tivo?


I noticed that tonight. Used the OP to get to eps 3, then backed into eps 5. I would have thought eps 4 would at least be listed.

Wonder how this works? Does TiVo or Yahoo do it, or is it some magic behind the scene API?


----------



## MychaelP (Jun 30, 2004)

Using my new Roamio OTA today. Yahoo Screen videos do not play. I get an error, then the sound plays. All Amazon Prime and Netflix videos I try play perfectly. Any idea of what might be wrong? Maybe something on Yahoo's end?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MychaelP said:


> Using my new Roamio OTA today. Yahoo Screen videos do not play. I get an error, then the sound plays. All Amazon Prime and Netflix videos I try play perfectly. Any idea of what might be wrong? Maybe something on Yahoo's end?


I get that every once in a while. If I just go back and then restart the video again, it usually works.


----------



## MychaelP (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I get that every once in a while. If I just go back and then restart the video again, it usually works.


Thanks for the tip. Didn't work. But I did finally get it to work by playing a video, it times out, but plays sound. I pause it. The choose another video, it times out, then pause again, go back to other video, then it plays. 
It's the only app with this problem. All others work fine.

It's a pain, but at least I got it to work. It's too bad that I can't do a onepass search for a Yahoo Screen program too. Other Space doesn't show up in search results. I may just have to use this with Kodi on my Fire TV instead.

Maybe the app has an issue? If so, who would I write, Tivo or Yahoo?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Well that sucks. I just got a new Tivo Roamio OTA for the $299 deal. Yahoo Screen has been working perfectly for me. I'm been watching Community. It's great having a 6th season. It would be better to have a 7th, come on Yahoo!!!

I got my TiVo and threw a new WD 3TB Green HDD into it before I even plugged the Tivo in for the first time. It seems to always be recording. Almost 400 programs Tivo has recorded on it's own already and the Tivo only shows like 4% of the space taken up with all that and my shows.

I'm not sure why you are having issues and I'm not. I know a update is coming on the 8th of next month adding PLEX support. I would assume there would also be at least some bug fixes also to go along with that and whatever else Tivo may surprise people with?!?!


----------

